# windows 8 random semi-freeze + mouse lock + explorer.exe reload



## Jujung (Oct 26, 2012)

This is the log when it happens.


> Faulting application name: Explorer.EXE, version: 6.2.9200.16433, time stamp: 0x50763312
> Faulting module name: MSCTF.dll, version: 6.2.9200.16384, time stamp: 0x50108881
> Exception code: 0xc0000005
> Fault offset: 0x0000000000002ce4
> ...


When it occurs, I cannot move mouse(but if the system is loading something, cursor animation is still active), system kinda freezes(screen doesn't freeze), explorer reloads. This is not serious, but still annoying.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello again Jujung.

Could you follow the instructions found in the following thread and attach the resulting logs to your next reply?

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ons-windows-8-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html


----------

